# The Changing Moods of My Tree



## PiP (Jan 10, 2018)

just before the storm


----------



## PiP (Jan 10, 2018)

My tree at peace


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Jan 10, 2018)

Is that your PROPERTY?!

Holy fizzitiyuk that's a beautiful backdrop!


----------



## PiP (Jan 11, 2018)

No, sadly, it's not on my property, Rhythm. I have to step outside my front gate. It's about 100 yards; probably less.  It is my spiritual tree.


----------



## PiP (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Tree



The humidity seems to affect the light quality so the picture is not as sharp as I hoped


----------



## escorial (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool..trees never look lonely


----------



## ArianSpirit (Jan 12, 2018)

Lovely! I just discovered the Visual Arts forum!


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2018)

ArianSpirit said:


> Lovely! I just discovered the Visual Arts forum!



Do you have artwork or photographs to share?


----------



## ArianSpirit (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes I do! I just have to find some of my photos and figure out how to share them.


----------



## PiP (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## SilverMoon (Feb 7, 2018)

PiP, Trees are my favorite gift of nature. This tree you've captured looks like it's leaning in to listen to some sound or voice. Beautiful, interperative.

I have woods out it the back and have a favorite tree. Now, it's barren of leaves and am looking for a favorite limb.


----------



## PiP (Feb 7, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> PiP, Trees are my favorite gift of nature. This tree you've captured looks like it's leaning in to listen to some sound or voice. Beautiful, interperative.



I like that idea. I already have a poem brewing


----------



## Theglasshouse (Feb 8, 2018)

I liked the title of this thread, "The changing moods of my tree." Reminds me of autumn.


----------



## SilverMoon (Feb 8, 2018)

> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon*PiP, Trees are my favorite gift of nature. This tree you've captured looks like it's leaning in to listen to some sound or voice. Beautiful, interperative.





> Originally Posted by *PiP *I like that idea. I already have a poem brewing :smile:



Fantastic! Once your poem is brewed and set on the table please let me know. 

Looking forward to reading it! :friendly_wink:


----------

